# First day at home!



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

We've finally brought home our little puppy. I still have no idea what to name her so any suggestions would be nice 



I will attach some more pics


----------



## Neecy (Jul 20, 2014)

So cute!! If I had a female I would name her Polly or Izzy. That's the only names I can think of right now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Sooooooo gorgeous  I think she looks like a Maisie x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She's lovely! How 'bout Bonnie.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous, I do like bonnie 
She also,reminds me of mazz's & walnuts poppy x


----------



## elsacockapoo (Sep 11, 2014)

I like Betsy or Dolly x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I like Bonnie, she is soooo sweet!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I love her white tips


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She looks like a Poppet, or a Sally, or a Mildred!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Socks.....well it's different. She looks adorable. Love her contrasting little white bits.


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

Her on the car ride home awhh. She thinks it's playtime all the time haha. She's in the kitchen now sleeping but she'll soon wake up and cry  i feel bad for leaving her alone


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Smorgeous gorgeous 
Lizzie says Minx
I like Bea, Tink or Bonnie.
Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

She's fascinated by the washing machine


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Any decisions on names yet??
I see Bonnie has cropped up several times?? X


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

Tinman said:


> Any decisions on names yet??
> I see Bonnie has cropped up several times?? X


Nope not yet. I quite like the name Bonnie but it doesn't really seem right. My friend has been calling her Belle which is quite cute. Baby Belle


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

How about Sally? She looks like she needs a human lady name old style 

Sally
Betty
Nora
Hilda
Olive
Sadie
Florrie
Annie
Bessie
Ethel
Mabel
Martha
Judy

I go could on all night!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I was going to say Socks! Here's Poppy as a speck giving the evil eye, your little 'un looks a lot less malevolent


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh she is lovely, I quite like Bess.

Enjoy while they are so little, they grow so so fast


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I like belle  I also like:

Lily
Ginny 
Poppy
Lottie
Nellie 
Pippa
Pippin
Ruby
Hazel 
Polly 
Dolly
Maggie

Oooh name choosing is exciting


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> How about Sally? She looks like she needs a human lady name old style
> 
> Sally
> Betty
> ...


Love Mabel and Martha!


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

Love all the names! I think we're sticking with Belle though. I've nicknamed her stinkers


----------



## spoodle45 (Sep 18, 2014)

how big is it supposed to grow?


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

spoodle45 said:


> how big is it supposed to grow?


Her parents were both quite big for their breeds so she might be a bit bigger than an average cockapoo but I'm not sure. I suppose just a bit smaller than a cocker spaniel.


----------

